# What color is this?



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

While browsing horses for sale (not buying) I came across this mare. Shes an Argentinian Criollo, but I have no idea what color this would be. She seems to have some kind of roaning going on, but its much less than any roan I have ever seen. Does roan appear over time like greying? (i dont know her age either) 

Any ideas? Just looking to learn!

I hope the picture shows up..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My first reaction is that she is grey and the color she is now is just part of her greying process.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I also agree on the grey, just part of the process and will get lighter and lighter every year. All she needs is at least one parent to be grey. Grey horses go through the greying process differently, the speed at which they lighten varies as well as what the grey does to the base coat which it covers. At this point of the greying process, you cannot tell for certain what the base coat under the grey is anymore.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My vote would be grey as well


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely gray, just in the earlier stages of it. The tail is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I also feel she may be dirty.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say that she is either gray or she's a brown with a very sun-bleached tail. It's difficult to say for certain from just one picture.

No matter the color, she's a cutie. Is that breed gaited?


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It never occurred to me that she could just be at an early stage of graying out. 

As far as I know Criollos are not gaited, though generally they are crossed with a lot of different breeds, so im sure there are a few gaited mixes out there.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

How old is she? She could be greying out - but if she's ten years old, her colour is probably the result of a different gene. I have a three year old who's registered as chestnut because his greying didn't appear until recently - and I would say he's slow to grey out. 

She's beautiful, though!


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Slapping my forehead right now . . . you said you DIDN'T know her age. Sigh . . .


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Horses tend to grey out on the face first, and body lastly. I dunno, my first thought was rabicano.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Remali said:


> Horses tend to grey out on the face first, and body lastly. I dunno, my first thought was rabicano.


Face, yes, and somewhere else. The very tip of the tail tends to turn lighter first too. Have a look at the OP's post, and you will see what I mean about the tail. On a rabicano, any tail white would be barring at the tail head


----------

